# colorful meat bunnies



## Hickoryneck (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi I am new to the meat rabbit world I used to raise show bunnies in all the lop breeds and polish we also had a angora but I now have a Californian doe and am planning on buying a buck and maybe a second doe to start up a meat rabbit herd for personal use but I don't want a whole bunch of white rabbits I love colorful litters like my lops used to give and was wondering what breeds I should look for to achieve that with my meaties?


----------



## brentr (Sep 14, 2011)

NZ Red, Black, Silver Fox, just to name a few.  Breeding any colored rabbit to another (or a white) will start to give you some mixes.  I had a litter of NZW x Giant Chinchilla and had gray, charcoal (my term), and white.  I can't give any advice on selecting for a specific color, but if you just want random color, just start with one colored parent!


----------



## Snowfie (Sep 14, 2011)

I've heard good things about crossing californians with new zealands.  And new zealands do come in red.  

They're not commercial meat breeds, but harliquin rabbits are also quite colorful.


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Sep 14, 2011)

Satins, standard rex, colored new zealands (black, red, white, blue, broken varieties  - though for standard colors, don't cross red lines), Silver fox (black, blue, chocolate, white, lilac) - there are many breeds that will work as meat rabbits that aren't often seen as typical meat animals - satins and standard rex being the first to come to mind. I don't know all the colors of those, so I didn't list them.


----------



## Legacy (Sep 15, 2011)

I love colorful nest boxes! I get so excited about all the different babies in my meat mutt litters.


----------



## Robin (Sep 17, 2011)

I have Creme d'Argents. While they are always somewhere between orange and cream color, they are pretty. They dressout very nicely too.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 18, 2011)

Robin said:
			
		

> I have Creme d'Argents. While they are always somewhere between orange and cream color, they are pretty. They dressout very nicely too.


I've read that there are not that many Cremes out there?  That there are people like you bringing them back?  I think they are neat rabbits.  Also the Silver Fox.  I love to watch the solid color kits turn into those beautifully color big rabbits.  Can't go big but if I did, Creme would be it.


----------



## Hickoryneck (Sep 19, 2011)

Well I went to a poultry and small animal swap and bought a Cali Buck and a Cross Doe she is half Checkered Giant and half ? they are both young I think she is 8 weeks and he is 12 weeks so I am hoping they will have pretty babies and I will also have purebreds if any one wants to buy some of them so I think I am off to a good start. I can't wait until he is old enough to breed to my cali doe


----------



## hoodat (Sep 20, 2011)

Full size Rex is a good cross with calis and you'll end up with almost every color in the book but most will be brokens and checks.


----------

